# Nebraska in state classifieds.



## NeLab1

BUY, SELL, TRADE !!!!!!! For personal items only.

1. All guidelines from the main classified forum must be met:
http://www.refugeforums.com/classifieds_guidelines.html

2. All communications between sellers and buyers is to be via PM or Email.
NO CHAT in this thread please.

3. When your item(s) sell, please contact your moderator so he can delete
your classified ad.

4. For personal items only.
No commercial ads. No leases or club memberships.

5. Dogs for sale must be placed on the Gun Dog Classifieds.

6. Ads will be deleted after 30 days. If the item(s) are still available,
you may re-post.


----------



## benadams

26 Mallard Decoys for Sale. 12 GHG Hot Buys, 12 Flambeau, & 2 others. All have weights and decoy cord on them. $50. Located in Auburn, NE Must pick up or willing to meet in Nebraska City. X posted


----------



## Smirk

12 (1 Dozen) Dakota Decoy Whitefront ( Speck) decoys with round bases. Near Tekamah....Excellent $150


----------



## negooseman

For sale: Primos Vision Ground Max ground blind. Good shape, silent window openings, zippered door and zippered roof opening. Big enough for two hunters and camp chairs. $100. Located in Omaha.



One of the elastic bands that the window netting slides on came off, I safety pinned it back on, no issues. No rips/tears and no broken rods. Only reason I’m selling is now the grandson goes and I bought a bigger blind.


----------



## Kendall Steffensen

Xpress 16DB – Blind – Yamaha outboard

2004 Xpress 16DB – 1999 50hp Yamaha outboard with stainless steel propeller – Custom duck blind with raffia grass– Backtrack trailer – Very well cared for, maintained, and stored inside - $7,000 - Pierce, NE.


----------



## Kendall Steffensen

Xpress Boat is SOLD.


----------



## brentbullets

I have 3 pair XL boot size 13 to 15, 1, camo, 2 Loden and 1 pair L boot size 9 to 12. These are $75 new. I’ll sell for $50 each or all for $175 shipped to door continental US. Check or USPS money order.


----------



## brentbullets

New lower price, $125 for all shipped.


----------



## jcneng

G&H floater duck and goose decoys. Ducks have texas rig weights, geese have weights with cord wrapped around the keel. 26 goose floaters $250 delivered to western NE. Ducks, $30 a dozen. Send pm with cell # for pics


----------



## Drake99

500+ original Bigfoot decoys for sale. Mixed of feeders and standards some flocked $250 a dozen OBO.


----------



## goosehunter140

WHERE ???


----------



## Drake99

Lincoln,ne


----------



## J.D. West

GHG snow goose floaters for sale. All rigged with ACE anchors - ready to hunt.

$220/dozen located in Lincoln


----------



## waterfowler6963

We got around 37 dozen Decoy Factory foam full body for sale 65-35% snows to blues with H-stacks and big white seed bags that go with them fit 48 decoys per bag painted most of them over the last three or four years $75.00 a dozen or $65 a dozen if you take 10 or more dozen if take all 37 dozen will go $60 a dozen.


----------



## J.D. West

J.D. West said:


> GHG snow goose floaters for sale. All rigged with ACE anchors - ready to hunt.
> 
> $220/dozen located in Lincoln



SOLD


----------



## waterfowler6963

waterfowler6963 said:


> We got around 37 dozen Decoy Factory foam full body for sale 65-35% snows to blues with H-stacks and big white seed bags that go with them fit 48 decoys per bag painted most of them over the last three or four years $75.00 a dozen or $65 a dozen if you take 10 or more dozen if take all 37 dozen will go $60 a dozen.


28 dozen left will do $60 a dozen or $55 a dozen if you take them all.


----------



## waterfowler6963

here's a pic


----------



## waterfowler6963

waterfowler6963 said:


> We got around 37 dozen Decoy Factory foam full body for sale 65-35% snows to blues with H-stacks and big white seed bags that go with them fit 48 decoys per bag painted most of them over the last three or four years $75.00 a dozen or $65 a dozen if you take 10 or more dozen if take all 37 dozen will go $60 a dozen.


Sold thanks!


----------



## jkern

waterfowler6963 said:


> Sold thanks!


Will be a good addition to the rig.


----------



## waterfowler6963

Josh post pic of them when you get them set up


----------



## jcneng

300 Avery GHG 2 piece snow goose full bodies for sale. All heads are glued on, I have stands and stakes for them. Probably 10% blues and maybe 20% juvies. Decoys are in seed bags and located in western NE. $3,000.


----------



## Huntges11

How old are these? Any pics? Where in Western NE?


----------



## jcneng

PM sent!


----------



## NEducks

Winchester SX4 semi auto for sale
28 inch barrel
Mossy oak bottom land camo
Original box and 3 chokes
like NEW less than 25 rounds of use
$825 obo

Send PM if interested ( Omaha/ Lincoln area)
Thanks


----------



## NEducks

Lowered to $750 or best offer
send a PM if interested

Thanks


----------



## jcneng

I still have 240 Avery 2 piece snow goose full bodies with stakes and ring bases. $2,400, heads have been glued to the body and they are in seed bags. I will deliver as far east as North Platte. I also have 4 dozen G&H mallard duck decoys with texas rigs. $36/dozen or best offer. Send a pm for more pics


----------



## NEducks

NEducks said:


> Lowered to $750 or best offer
> send a PM if interested
> 
> Thanks


SOLD


----------



## goosehunter140

Where ??


----------

